# Buffing Wheels



## Leather Man (Apr 7, 2008)

I am making up my buffing system and am not sure what type buffing wheels to use. I am going to use the three station mandrel. I see fluffy ones and tight ones. I hope someone can advise me which ones to use and in what order. Thanks to all who respond.
Ben


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=2036


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the link, however I already have the mandrel. All I need are the wheels. Do you use the fluffy ones or the ones that atr sewn to the edge?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 8, 2008)

contact beall they sell just the buffs. I just got some now ones from them a few weeks ago


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a link http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/threeon.php


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 8, 2008)

Beall's prices are about double what the same supplies can be bought for from a commercial polishing supply house. It pays to check. The muslim wheels are much cheaper elsewhere with much wide selection.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 8, 2008)

One of the members her, jcollazo, sells buffs in 3 different sizes, as well as other pen related paraphenalia.

See here.http://www.turncrafts.com/thumbnuts.html


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Leather Man_
> 
> Thanks Scott for the link, however I already have the mandrel. All I need are the wheels. Do you use the fluffy ones or the ones that atr sewn to the edge?
> Thanks
> Ben



Ben, 

With the Beall each wheel is made of different materials.  Since this is what I have and use this is the best I can do for you.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 8, 2008)

The Beall buff system with 3 wheels have buffs of differing stiffness. The most stiff is used with tripoli, the medium with white diamond and the softest buff with wax.


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes the beall buffs are a little pricey but well worth the money. They are top quality.


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is what I wanted to know.
Ben


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 8, 2008)

You can save 15% on the Beall wheels by ordering through Hartville Tools and use the woodnet15% discount.  Makes them around $12.75 ea.


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Paul.
Ben


----------



## rogerpjr (Apr 9, 2008)

Check out Caswell Plating.  They have good prices and even have a tutorial you can download.  Other good sources for buffing supplies are any of the knifemaking supply places.  Jantz Supply is a real good one.


----------



## warreng8170 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rogerpjr_
> 
> Check out Caswell Plating.  They have good prices and even have a tutorial you can download.  Other good sources for buffing supplies are any of the knifemaking supply places.  Jantz Supply is a real good one.



I am wanting to make my on 3-wheel buffing system. I was on Caswell's site the other day, but couldn't figure out which of the wheels I needed. Anybody got any suggestions based on their offerings?

-warren


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 10, 2008)

Warren,
I finally ordered the Beall replacement buffs from Hartville Tools today. They have the right buffs for each of the three buffing compounds. The buffs are a little more expensive but if you are a member of Woodnet you get a 15% discount. I also ordered the EEE, white diamond and the carnuba wax. They have free shipping on any order $75.00 or more.
Ben


----------



## monkeynutz (Apr 11, 2008)

> I am wanting to make my on 3-wheel buffing system. I was on Caswell's site the other day, but couldn't figure out which of the wheels I needed. Anybody got any suggestions based on their offerings?



Compositions of the three wheels are

#1 (Tripoli) all flannel
#2 (White Diamond)  mixed flannel/cotton
#3 (Wax)  all cotton


----------

